# Wirehaired puppy



## barnsey (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all

We have a 13 week old wirehaired puppy called Leo, his parents were both the most beautifully hairy dogs. Leo does'nt really look hairy yet (although he is still adorable). Any body with experience of wirehaired's know if this level of hair is normal for a 13 week old? He is showing signs of hair around the chest and nose, the breeder did say he may not develop hair until 6 months.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.vizcayavizslas.com/about_wire.html

A website for a very reputable breeder in Dixie. Some useful info for lay person regarding the wirehaired breed. Who knew they can be even softer than their smooth relatives??! I do not have any useful info/response for you; however, Leo is fabulous! I love the little bit of "scruff" he already has under his jowls. Too cute! I have always loved anything wirehaired....dachshund, pointer, Vizsla etc. 

Congrats on your puppy! He is a handsome fellow, and I hope someone more knowledgeable responds to your question. Leo looks like a winner regardless of when his hair grows ;D


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm, if you check out the link to kellygh posted, and click on wirehaired boys theres a pic of a young puppy, very hairy. I googled wirehaired vizsla puppies and some seemed extra hairy and some did not. I think you'll just have to wait and see but I promise you'll be so in love it won't matter if he's hairy or smooth Leo is gorgeous!! Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Aaaaahh I think I mainly noticed the different layout for every stinking page! They look like an interesting breed for sure!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Since the Wirehaired V was bred from the Vizsla and the Wirehaired German Pointer I suspect that not having the wired hair is a recessive gene that appears once in a while. He's still a beautiful little guy.


----------



## barnsey (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input all, I've found a bit more information, it seems that 2 x wirehaired parents can produce a smooth V. We shall wait and see, either way he's part of the family now, it matters little. ;D


----------



## GinsterTheViz (May 28, 2020)

My boy’s parents were both very hairy and his litter was completely mixed! A few of his siblings are ridiculously hairy whereas him and a few others are smooth with no extra wire- there is still a noticeable difference between him and smooth haired V’s as he is a lot stockier and muscular compared to smooth V’s so he is still classed as a wire haired.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

when Elv


GinsterTheViz said:


> My boy’s parents were both very hairy and his litter was completely mixed! A few of his siblings are ridiculously hairy whereas him and a few others are smooth with no extra wire- there is still a noticeable difference between him and smooth haired V’s as he is a lot stockier and muscular compared to smooth V’s so he is still classed as a wire haired.


when Elvis, my younger whv, ( 5 years old) comes out of a pond, river etc, he looks like he's just skin and bone, whereas Ruby, my older one looks like she's just come out of a Miss Universe competition,,,wonderful dogs with great stamina nonetheless


----------

